# 2016 M Schools



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Has anyone seen a schedule for M schools for 2916 yet?
Specifically the Advanced M School?


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

One schedule.... coming up!

Dear Advanced M School Alumni:

I wanted to thank you for your recent attendance at Virginia International Raceway for the BMW Advanced M School. I hope you enjoyed your time there and we met your expectations. If this was your first visit to VIR, I am sure that you will agree with me that it is one of the premier tracks in all of North America. I have raced there for many years and I find it one of the more challenging tracks in the US.

We will be returning again next year (2016) to both Road Atlanta (tuition includes accommodations at Chateau Elan) a and also VIR (accommodations not included). Those dates are:

Virginia International Raceway

June 14 & 14

June 15 & 16

November 14 & 15

November 16 & 17

Road Atlanta

September 12 & 13

September 14 & 15

You can book either of these schools by calling our reservation desk at: 888.345.4269.

As many of you know, I also host a group every year to the world famous Nürburgring in Germany for two days of driving training with BMW. I am already assembling my list together for 2016. Please let me know if you have any interest.

Again, thanks for being our customer and we hope to see you back again soon!

cid:[email protected] freundlichen Grüßen

BMW Performance Driving School

Donnie Isley

Driving Instructor/Product and Delivery Specialist

1155 Highway 101 South

Greer, South Carolina 29651

864.968.3035 (office)

864.968.3142 (fax)

828.778.1472 (cell)

Email: [email protected]

http://donnieisley.tripod.com

http://www.bmwusa.com/performancecenter

M_Signature


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks very much for the info. Unfortunately I will be away during all those schools (I work rotation out of Egypt) but have emailed Donnie about the Nurburgring session


----------

